# Packers Being MOVED to Tampa Bay!!!



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess the Packers are being moved to Tampa Bay.

They will be called the Tampackers. They will be good for one period and the defense will only have one string.

:rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

WoW.......good stuff


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

HA! :wink:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

hahahaha me being a bears fan just makes that so much better


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Is this a rumor or is this an actual fact.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

NDhunter7 said:


> Is this a rumor or is this an actual fact.


 :laugh:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

:laugh:

:wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> They will be good for one period and the defense will only have one string.


That has been a fact since, oh, 1999 or so. :lol:


----------

